# Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)



## Weißfischkiller90 (12. März 2006)

Hallo Feeder- undFriedfischangler#h ,
Könnt ihr mir für das Futterkorbangeln auf Barben eine Futtermischung verraten;+ ?Danke für jeden Beitrag.#6


----------



## aichi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Naja, i bin zwar kein Profi auf den Gebiet, aber ich hab immer roten Farbe und Parmesankäse unters Futter gemischt. Hab mir das aber von den anderen abgekuckt. Hab aber nicht schlecht darauf gefangen.


----------



## Abramis_brama (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*



			
				aichi schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, i bin zwar kein Profi auf den Gebiet, aber ich hab immer roten Farbe und Parmesankäse unters Futter gemischt. Hab mir das aber von den anderen abgekuckt. Hab aber nicht schlecht darauf gefangen.


 

Parmesan is top, misch ich auch immer drunter, damit kannste nix falsch machen!!!#6


----------



## esox_105 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Auf Käse, fahren die Barben voll ab.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Parmesan ist gut als Lockstoff, aber die Grundsubstanzen wie Paniermehl, etc. Was nehmt ihr in welchen Verhältnis?Ist Frolic gemahlen gut?


----------



## heinzrch (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

ich würde mal die extrem fischigen (würzigen...) Heilbuttpellets probieren, mein 6. Sinn sagt mir, daß das Barben mögen.....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

nehm einfach eine brassenmischung und gehe an die richtigen plätze, dann klappt es . über das futter filtern wird dir vermutlich nicht gelingen.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Was\Wo sind denn die richtigen Plaetze?
WelchE Rutenauflage benutzt du fuers Barbenangeln?High Pod? Tri Pod?


----------



## sigi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Parmesan im Futter kann zwar nicht schaden, wird dir aber auch keine besseren Erfolge bringen. Ich habe es lange Zeit getestet, ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Nimm einfach ne Fertigmischung, muß nix extravagantes sein. Du solltest im Sommer imHauptstrom (viel Strömung)angeln, im Winter darf es auch mal etwas weniger Strömung sein. Je mehr Strömungsdruck du hast um so besser muß die Rutenauflage sein. Ich benutze eine Tripod mit einem Stein beschwert, was bis jetzt immer ausreichend war. Mit einem Highpod machst du aber bestimmt auch nix falsch.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Danke Timo,
bist wohl ein richtiger Barbenspezi,was?
Gruß Tim


----------



## sigi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Nö, aber ich kenne einen, der einen kennt


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, aber ich kenne einen, der einen kennt


 
#h Achso. Ich dachte nur wegen deinem Profil. 
Wo genau (Ort) ANGELST DU AM Rhein?
Wie schwer müssen dort die Futterkörbe sein?
 
Gruß Tim


----------



## sigi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Wir angeln hier rund um Mainz (so Bingen bis Worms).
Futterkörbe werden in allen Gewichten gefischt, je nach Stelle und Wasserstand zwichen 80g und 200g Kralle.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Letztes Jahr im Oktober war ich am Rhein bei Frankfurt (Trebur).
Waren auf nem Buhnenkopf,dort Futterkoerbe 250g!
Hatte aber auch 5 Barben bis 3kg.
Hab dort Futter mit gehmalenem Frolic#6  benutzt, gingen sehr gut drauf.
Tim


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (14. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

dort ist es für barben vermutlich nicht so schlecht, gibt allerdings noch wesentlich  bessre stücker in der gegend. kannst dann mit etwas weniger blei sicher noch besser fangen . aber 3 kg sind schon wirklich gute fische


----------



## Neckarelch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Mach`Dir nicht zu viele Gedanken über die Futtermischung, ich mixe nichts selbst, ich verwende handelsübliches Feederfutter. Das Wesentlichste beim Feedern auf Barben ist, in Bezug auf das eingesetzte Futter, dass ein hoher Anteil an Maden untergemischt ist. Meine Empfehlung 0,5 L Maden auf 1 kg Feederfutter. Beim Barbenfischen musst Du darauf achten, dass an Deinem Fangplatz eine "Madenspur" gelegt ist. Natürlich ist erforderlich, dass Du mit Deinem Korb auch in dieser Spur liegst - dafür benutzt Du den Schnurclip an Deiner Rolle.


----------



## coolzero23 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung auch nur sagen normales Grundfutter am besten mit gut Lebendködern oder kurz einbgefrorenen Maden dazu am besten ein paar Partikel und was mir echt hammer Ausbeute beschehrt hat war von Geers das Bananenfutter das hat bei Barbe,Aland und Co super erfolg erbracht solltest du mal ausprobieren,fruchtig ging bei uns recht gut auf Barben.

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir.


----------



## thefinish (9. April 2013)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

hol dir ne fertigmischung,ordendlich maden rein 
die strömmungskannte suchen am rhein,futterkörbe testen welcher da liegen bleibt100g-150g
mach ein paar würfe 
wenn es 3m mal wegrollt bist da dann schon richtig
dein futter gut durchfeuchten,machs es nicht
dann platzt dir das futter an der oberfläche weg,und unten kommt nichts an
wichtig auch das du regelmässig deine stelle bombadierst
du musst ein futterplatz aufbauen-futterspur anlegen
parmesan brauchtste nicht geht auch ohne 
hakengr.8-12,vorfach 16-22


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Ich weiss, der Thread ist uralt aber nachdem wir gestern wirklich viele Barbenbisse hatten (und zumindest eine kleine landen konnten) möchte ich mein Rezept euch nicht vorenthalten:

400 Gramm Paniermehl
300 Gramm Zammataro Rhein Spezial
200 Gramm Top Secret Feeder Allround
6 EL Backkakao
1 EL Salz
1/3 Liter Currymaden und Caster  (waren Reste vom letztwöchigen Ansitz)
1 "normalgrosse" Dose Mais mit Flüssigkeit

Das Paniermehl und das Top Secret sorgen für Wolkenbildung und das Zammataro Rhein Spezial trotzte der Strömung der Fulda recht gut und so kamen wir zu Biss auf Biss, leider riss bei einer guten das Vorfach am Haken (12 er Brassenvorfach war u.U. unterdimensioniert).

Die Bisse kamen dann auf Currymadenbündeln und Caster.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> leider riss bei einer guten das Vorfach am Haken (12 er Brassenvorfach war u.U. unterdimensioniert).



Ist in der Tat unterdimensioniert.0,25 er mußt schon haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welches Futter für die Barbe?(Bitte Melden)*

Ich hoffe der Fisch wird den Haken wieder los :-/ Ich dachte in meiner jugendlichen Naivität, das etwas, was klodeckelgroßen Brassen standhält auch mit einer mittelgroßen Beifangbarbe standhält, beim nächsten Mal bin ich klüger. (Das ist das schöne am Angeln: man kommt jedesmal ein bisschen klüger zurück ans Wasser)


----------

